# Store transfer help



## sarmjh12 (Aug 11, 2021)

So I’m trying to transfer to the store in my college town  for the start of the school year. I had a phone interview with the Specialty Sales TL at the store i’m trying to transfer to. She said that everything looked good, she just needed to talk to their HR to make sure my schedule would work out. That was two weeks ago and i haven’t heard anything back. i told them i could start in a week and a half. Is it normal to not hear anything until closer to when you said you could start or should i call their store to see what’s up?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 11, 2021)

Call them. Don’t sit and wait.


----------

